# writing data with PlistBuddy in com.apple.launchservices.plist



## ramuntcho (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

I try to create com.apple.launchservices.plist by script, with PlistBuddy (to force Safari to open in 32 bits. The key com.apple.safari has 2 entries, one is a string  (i386 or x86_64) but the other is date like :
<00000000 00960003 00010000 c53f8ffa 0000482b 00000000 00501f88 0050c65d 0000c683 1ee20000 00000920 fffe0000 00000000 0000ffff ffff0001 00040050 1f88000e 0018000b 00500072 00650076 00690065 0077002e 00610070 0070000f 000e0006 00440069 00730071 00750065 00120018 4170706c 69636174 696f6e73 2f507265 76696577 2e617070 00130001 2f00ffff 0000>

*Impossible to create this entry*.

Some more explanations on the blog of an other guy : http://acdesigntech.wordpress.com/2...services-plist-to-open-safari-in-32-bit-mode/

If anybody has an idea and know if it's possible to create this entry (it's probably in hex format), it would be great. Thanks in advance

Christian


----------

